# Direct mount crowns for fox 40 rc2



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just scored a Fox 40 rc2 but its not a 2009 and I am looking to do a direct mount stem. I haven't priced out what Fox is charging for the 09 replacement upper crown yet but I am thinking of going for an aftermarket kit. Does anyone have some real world experience with the Risse Kits, The Function Bike Inertia drop kits and/or the Go Ride upper crown? The Risse stuff looks insane but it is a little pricey, however a 1.5 headtube kit would be off the hook! Go Ride looks nice but I am leaning towards the Function bikes one. The inertia kit looks great and the price is so reasonable. What do you guys think?

Fyi 
Function: upper lower steerer and stem $ 189
Risse: upper lower and steerer 1 1/8 or 1.5 $ 230
Go Ride Upper Crown stem combo $ 165


Thanks
Crimson


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get the Function, read the review and comments on Sicklines.com


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## goodgrief (Nov 15, 2008)

i've been using a function upper clamp for a while now. 
it dropped half a pound and lowered the front a tad compared to the standard clamp and an old style diabolus stem.
it's been great so far, although i've not put any serious time on it so far.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Call fox. $65 for an 09 crown.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i have a fox brand new $75. shipped


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

DO WANT.

That Function stem looks sick.

I've seen the Point1 stem, too... and that's also very nice.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

ender said:


> Call fox. $65 for an 09 crown.


i just got mine - cheap, light weight = good


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't own a direct mount stem so the Function combo looks like the best choice for me. 

Thanks guys,
Crimson


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Just set this up last night. Sexy  

Point One Split Second Stem - 25.4mm
Fox Direct Mount Crown


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

ender said:


> Just set this up last night. Sexy
> 
> Point One Split Second Stem - 25.4mm
> Fox Direct Mount Crown


Good job ender, right now I am testing the Twenty6 dm stem, but normally run the PointOne set up.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I would have liked the 26 but, it did come in 25.4mm. Funn was the only other one that made that size and that thing was a silly brick.

btw Adam, it's Frank  You should come visit WA. The riding here is SICK. Will definitely make u pucker.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

ender said:


> Yeah, I would have liked the 26 but, it did come in 25.4mm. Funn was the only other one that made that size and that thing was a silly brick.
> 
> btw Adam, it's Frank  You should come visit WA. The riding here is SICK. Will definitely make u pucker.


yeah dude - i know who you are! i'd like to come up. maybe next summer. going to try to get to socal for some winter riding and going to taiwan at the end of the month.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> i just got mine - cheap, light weight = good


yep call fox


----------



## evobda2 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the full Function kit and its easily the best made and best value crown/stem combo ive seen on the market.

There service is excellent too..

Super stiff and light..Drops the bars nice and low as well. Very nice cnc work (not cast like the fox etc!!).

Its very minimal and simple = WIN in my books!

I have heard people having problems with putting the race on because it is extremely tight. All i did was go to my mates workshop and use his hydraulic press to slowly put the race on and it worked perfectly. Cant get more simple than that and there's no chance its moving now!


----------

